# Help. New to me 2007 Versa with Instrument Cluster Issues



## xBrandy (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi!

New to the forum and new to a 2007 Versa after 2 days of ownership. She runs really nice. I've done some searching and a little checking but cant figure it out and I'm here for the experts to hopefully steer me in the right direction.

Currently I have:

ABS Light on.
Brake Light on.
Speedometer not working.
Odometer not working. Stuck on 89,102 miles.

Tachometer is working.

I had a friend pull the instrument cluster and just clean the connector but no help.

Is this an instrument cluster problem or some sort of sensor? I'd really appreciate any input. Single mom here and it's for my daughter's graduation present next weekend. Thanks for any input, guys! 

Brandy


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, they all have something in common: the ABS wheel speed sensors. You need to get the ABS codes read, which requires a scan tool of accessing the ABS system. This means you'll need to take the car to a Nissan dealer or an independent shop that has the equipment to do such. Once you get the stored trouble codes, it will help point the way to diagnosing the system. There are also a couple of service bulletins which "may" apply. You can download them here:

Nissanhelp.com Forums


----------

